# new store in erie pa.



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

has any one heard any think on the new hobby store going in up there?


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Edward, it's going to be a Hobby Lobby going in in the Keystone plaza. Doesn't appear that it's going to be anything r.c. related though.

http://hobbylobby.com/stores/store_tour.cfm


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

The only RC store in Erie, PA is Maxwell's Hobby over near the PA ST campus.


----------



## ChazOutlaw (May 26, 2011)

I walked into the hobby lobby in Elmira/Corning and was very disappointed to see it was wall to wall arts and crafts junk. I'd like to go back there, and tear it up a little with one of my rc toys and show them what a real hobby is.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL... Hobby Lobby has never carried anything even close to r/c related since their existence.


----------

